# erasing ppv's



## BobFly (Mar 10, 2003)

I have a 721 and a 508 after it reports the ppv to dish it doesnt clear on 721 i got a huge list of ppvs. on the 508 it clears itself after it transmits...is there a way to clear these movies out? 

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Let's talk about a severe disconnect here -


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

bunkers, you are answering a different question. 

BobFly wasn't asking about not showing PPV's when doing searches. Rather he's asking if its possible to erase the history thats listed of what PPVs were ordered and watched.


----------



## BobFly (Mar 10, 2003)

THANK YOU DANNY!!!! THAT IS MY QUESTION _"if its possible to erase the history thats listed of what PPVs were ordered and watched." after its been transmitted to dish(phoneline)!_


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

Sorry - 

I think I read somewhere that its possible, but you need to reboot or something like that.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

BobFly, I've got the same problem. I have like 6 things on my 721 4 are "reported" and 2 are listed as " not reported". 2 of mine that are "not reported" are the NHL Center Ice, which I paid in payments and the PPV movie "Holes".

According to Dish Network I can't get them off, at least a couple CSR's told me that.


----------



## texas39 (Nov 11, 2003)

John Corn said:


> BobFly, I've got the same problem. I have like 6 things on my 721 4 are "reported" and 2 are listed as " not reported". 2 of mine that are "not reported" are the NHL Center Ice, which I paid in payments and the PPV movie "Holes".
> 
> According to Dish Network I can't get them off, at least a couple CSR's told me that.


I Order a regular PPV movie on my 301, and it said I had to plug my phoneline in to order it, So it dialed Dish and I Got my movie a week ago..

Today on my 510, I Ordered a Hotzone Dish-on-Demand PPV Type movie and when I chose Purchase by hitting select, PRESTO it started showing the movie and the order is listed under my purchases.

Question: Since I Didnt have to plug a phone line in to get it, will I Have to plug my phone line in before it will be reported? or do I also have to have a phone line plugged into the 510 for them to call my receiver and get the info?

How many movies can I order ,such as 3.99 PPV or Adult 9.99 ppv before I have to plug in my phone line to have it cleared? number or $ amount??

also i have a problem with this order, cause I ordered it at 6:10 and it ended up going off 10 minutes later, and it wasnt an all day ticken on hotzn


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

OK, so the way this works is that your smart card (in your receiver) has a certain amount of credit allocated (in dollars). You are allowed to continue to purchase PPV events until you exceed this credit limit, at which point in time the unit will not allow you to purchase any further PPV events until you report the existing pending (unreported) purchases. Once you report the existing purchases (by having the phone line connected to the receiver and allowing it to dial out), your credit limit is restored and you can make further purchases.

You do not have to have the phone line plugged in to actually order a movie. The smart card authorizes the movie itself, without ever needing to get Dish Network to directly perform the authorization, assuming you order using the remote control. If you order using the Internet or via phone, there will be a delay, since the authorization command has to come down from satellite to your smart card; this usually takes about 5-15 minutes.

Dish Network has no way of knowing that you ordered the movie, if you order it via remote, until the receiver reports this via phoneline. Hence why there is a credit limit; if there was no limit, you could order an unlimited number of movies, never hook up the phone line, and never pay for them. Obviously this would be bad for Dish Network, but similarly they don't want to have to have your receiver call them every single time you order a single event, so they have the current credit system in place which is something of a compromise.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

John Corn said:


> According to Dish Network I can't get them off, at least a couple CSR's told me that.


Hmmm... you would think that Dish would realize that has the possibility of discouraging the purchase of certain "high-margin" material ...

They should learn from hotels: "movie titles are not shown on bill"...


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Slordak said:


> You do not have to have the phone line plugged in to actually order a movie.


I tried ordering a movie on my 6000 once (the first PPV I ever ordered on it), and it wouldn't let me until I plugged in the phone line. Onse I did that, it allowed me to order, and I could unplug it. However, the purchase stayed on the smart card until some later time after the viewing when it "called home" again.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, in addition to the credit limit, there is also a date threshold, whereby if the unit hasn't called Dish Network in a certain number of months, it will want to be plugged in first before it lets you make purchases via remote.

By the way, you can call a Dish CSR and ask that they send a "Collection Hit" to encourage the unit to dial them (assuming it's hooked up to a phone line) and report any unreported purchases. However, as noted above, this does not actually clear the purchase history; the items will stay on the history list.


----------

